# What a bunch of crap!



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

A guy bought his son a .22 rifle at sportsman's today and there was not one box of shells available. He said it was ok, he had some at home. I told him "don't say that to loud". We laughed, but man.... what a bunch of crap! Without ammo, all we have are very expensive clubs.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Supply an demand, give it a while and things will settle down. This happened in 08 when Obama was elected, took a few months and things went back to normal.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Supply and demand? Sounds more like wide spread unnessesary panic.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Unfortunately we are yet to know whether or not the panic is unnecessary. Once all the "changes" are out and in place, then we can react accordingly. Until then, one can only speculate and most tend to lean toward the worst case scenario. I hope that we are cresting the summit and that things will start getting better from here. I bought a little of everything I need each payday for the last 5 years to you can be thankful that I am not out hoarding my share of whatever is left.---------SS


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> i bought a little of everything I need each payday for the last 5 years.---------SS


+1. I've been stockpiling for a long while


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Airborne said:


> Supply an demand, give it a while and things will settle down. This happened in 08 when Obama was elected, took a few months and things went back to normal.


Except for the cost of ammo. It has never come down in price......


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Except for the cost of ammo. It has never come down in price......


A lot of that increase in cost is the cost of the metal to make it. The price of copper and brass prices are up..


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Airborne said:
> 
> 
> > Supply an demand, give it a while and things will settle down. This happened in 08 when Obama was elected, took a few months and things went back to normal.
> ...


If your local shops didn't drop their prices, you need to take your money elsewhere.

My preferred suppliers didn't jack up their prices, to begin with. They made small, incremental increases, as their own cost went up. As their own cost went back down, so did their prices.

There is a much larger profit margin on ammunition, than firearms and certain types of accessories. When a store jacks their prices through the roof, without their competitors following suit... they're just greedy SOBs.

It wouldn't hurt to find yourself a niche cartridge, either. If you prefer to rely on dealer stock for your ability to shoot, it should be a cartridge that doesn't have much demand.

While everyone else was scrambling to find common cartridges during the '08 and '09 stupidity (err... "shortage" :roll: ), American Eagle .327 Federal started around $32 / box. It was on the shelves everywhere but Sportsman's Warehouse (which simply refuses to carry any, even today). But, over a 4-5 month period, the price slowly dropped to around $23-26 / box. On sale, it could be found for as low as $18 / box.

The same thing happened with .30-40 Krag. Remington ran 150k rounds right before the panic hit. Since it isn't a popular cartridge for factory ammo, any more, that same ammunition was on store shelves, at a reasonable price, for nearly 8 months. As it sat there, the price slowly dropped. By the time it was gone, Remington and Winchester were both running more .30-40.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Squigie has a good point. I have been waiting for one of the premium bullet makers to create a premium bullet at a more reasonable price. While I realize that certain production costs must be passed on, you can't convince me that any bullet costs 5-7 times as much to make as a standard bullet. The one that really gets me is Berger. They are a simple cup/core bullet with a thin J4 jacket. The only thing that makes them different is the shape. I like them, but think that the price is high. For hunting and defense, I pay for the best, but I promise that if someone offers a good bullet at a cheaper price, I'm their customer to the tune of 1000 bullets per year or so. As far as the price gouging goes; I hate it, but understand it as well. Moral of the story is to be prepared.......it relieves stress and saves you from overpaying during times of shortage.-------SS


----------

